# Gentoo Kernel patch set: Just the fbcondecor patch?

## furanku

Hi!

It looks like the gentoo-kernel currently just differs from the vanilla kernel by the frambuffer console decor patch: http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/linux-patches/genpatches-2.6/trunk/2.6.34/

Is this right or did I miss something? As that patch is not that important to me, I'm thinking about switching to vanilla sources.

----------

## phajdan.jr

Yes, it seems to be the biggest difference. There might be some smaller patches too, but the patch set has decreased compared to the previous years. I consider it a good thing, because I like staying close to the upstream.

----------

## furanku

Thanks! So'll switch after 7 years to the vanilla kernel (for the same reasons you mentioned).

Thanks, Gentoo kernel maintainers for the good work over the years!

----------

